# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Bug] update bug

## zhangyun173

selected_language.txt zhCN

TurboHUD always use pastebin.com check update except d3 be login ui
when d3 login in TurboHUD check update again use pastebin.com 

in china can`t visit pastebin.com so TurboHUD don't work in china

----------

